

Forget Google - Driverless Tractors already doing the work in Germany - thomasfoster96
http://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/driverless-tractors-till-high-tech-030110397.html

======
stack0v3erfl0w
Driving a tractor in a field and driving a car in towns/roads with other cars
and pedestrians a whole lot different game.

The title should be edited.

~~~
thomasfoster96
Well, it's less risky to drive in a paddock if that's what you mean.

The tractor still has to dodge fences, rocks, trees, etc. No risk of lives,
but it still requires a fair bit of work.

~~~
tovmeod
fences, rocks and trees don't move, pedestrians do, they may suddenly jump on
your path, the tractor just need to calculate the route once

~~~
thomasfoster96
Fair enough, though as I understand the tractors try to avoid rocks, and so
they may have to change their route whilst on the job.

